# USPS 7x7x6 boxes discontinued?



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

hmm, appears that they are really pushign flat rate and regional. It does seem that that box size is gone :/


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I notice when shipping that for anything over 2 lbs, medium flat rate is only like 40 cents more expensive now. Ends up costing me about 75 cents more to ship, using more packing material, but it protects bottles better. Considering I had 4 broken pumps this weekend I guess that is a good thing.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

I assume we can still use those boxes though if we have them?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

https://store.usps.com/store/browse...roductId=P_O_BOX4&categoryId=subcatMSS_B_Free


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

AzFishKid said:


> I assume we can still use those boxes though if we have them?


Yup, you can ship priority using any box you want. Inside the normal sizes rates are normal. Super sized gets expensive. 

I notice USPS has some other sized boxes that I hadn't tried before.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

LL to the rescue! I didn't even look at the site....


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

On the flip side, I ordered some early last week and still don't have them yet... so IDK??


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Ya i ordered some yesterday, they moved them from there regular spot there were at.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

i just got 250... just in case!!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

lauraleellbp said:


> https://store.usps.com/store/browse...roductId=P_O_BOX4&categoryId=subcatMSS_B_Free


Thanks!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

The increase in postage price for the new year is pretty insane. Not just with the increase in tax but the actual price increase :/


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

yea Di... pretty soon it will cheaper using FedEx or UPS


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

its funny....i have to supply my local Post Office with these boxes because USPS doesnt


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

johnny313 said:


> its funny....i have to supply my local Post Office with these boxes because USPS doesnt


It just means their not smart enough to order. I've had post offices order in boxes of every shape and size. They just don't know what they are doing or don't want to deal with it. Either way, it is easy for them to do.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

they used to be the #7 box! weird!


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

I was looking for these. THanks guys!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

If you don't like that the prices are rising, they also have these:

http://uspsstore.stamps.com/Store/catalog/product.jsp?id=pmmfrbtl&navAction=jump&navCount=1


----------

